# spitsroeden lopen



## Astilbe

Betekent dit voorzichtig zijn?
Dit is de zin waar het om gaat: Van opzij waren de Wellingtons (bommenwerpers), ondanks dat ze in gesloten formatie vlogen en ze elkaar in de gaten hielden, niet bijzonder goed beschermd, en door de in het bommenruim in de staart gemonteerde Vierlings-MG’s moesten ze bij aanvallen van achteren spitsroeden lopen.

Misschien ook voorzichtig manoeuvreren.... Ik hoor graag jullie suggesties.


----------



## YellowOnline

Voorzichtig handelen omdat er anders iets vreselijk fout kan gaan. Voor de ethymologie, zie Wikipedia.


----------



## juandee222

"het afleggen van een heikel parcours", een tocht (of situatie) met gevaar voor enstige klappen.
"door de in het bommenruim in de staart gemonteerde Vierlings-MG’s moesten ze bij aanvallen van achteren spitsroeden lopen.": ????: bij aanvallen van achteren hadden ze dus Vierlings-MG’s (Machine-Guns) die in de staart waren gemonteerd ?  
het lijkt me dat het "spitsroeden lopen" hier niet juist is toegepast.


----------



## petoe

Als ik het goed versta, bemannen ze hun MG's in het deel waar ook de bommen zijn opgeslagen. Dan moeten ze inderdaad wel zeer goed oppassen om niets verkeerds te doen.


----------



## ThomasK

De uitdrukking is minstens ongelukkig gebruikt: gewoonlijk moet publieke personen spitsroeden lopen nadat ze - de facto of ogenschijnlijk - iets fout hebben gedaan.


----------



## petoe

Ik zag het onlangs weer in die andere (figuurlijke) betekenis van 'behoedzaam zijn'.
Op trouw.nl hebben ze er een stuk over geschreven:



> In bijna de helft van de gevallen dat de uitdrukking in de krant figureert, blijkt 'spitsroeden lopen' nu echter iets anders te betekenen: 'behoedzaam te werk gaan'. Zo schreef Trouw vorige week naar aanleiding van het feit dat Jean Claude Juncker zich bij de formatie van de Europese Commissie geen missers meer zou kunnen permitteren: 'Juncker loopt spitsroeden'. Eerder dit jaar had SGP-voorman Van der Staaij al eens gezegd dat debatteren over een individuele justitiële zaak 'spitsroeden lopen' is, want 'je hebt de regels van de rechtsstaat ten volle te respecteren, maar ook recht te doen aan de maatschappelijke onrust.' Het lijkt er dan ook op dat 'spitsroeden lopen' synoniem geworden is met een andere, in de politiek eveneens populaire uitdrukking, namelijk 'op eieren lopen'.



 Link naar het artikel


----------



## eno2

petoe said:


> Ik zag het onlangs weer in die andere (figuurlijke) betekenis van 'behoedzaam zijn'.



Inderdaad, spitsroeden lopen heeft een dubbele betekenis: Een hekeling ondergaan en bij uitbreiding behoedzaam te werk gaan.
Ik moet zeggen dat ik niet erg houd van het gebruik van de tweede betekenis omdat het eidetische effect van de uitdrukking in de eerste betekenis veel te groot/dramatisch  is.



> Van Dale:
> Spitsroede:
> 1 striemende lange en dunne roede
> (1), vroeger gebruikt als tuchtigingsmiddel
> •(door de) spitsroeden lopen
> militaire strafoefening waarbij de gestrafte met ontblote rug door een dubbele rij met spitsroeden gewapende soldaten moest lopen
> 
> thans alleen in de verbinding
> •uitdrukking
> spitsroeden lopen
> 
> a
> openlijk een vernedering, hekeling ondergaan
> 
> *b  bij uitbreiding zeer behoedzaam te werk gaan*


----------

